# Neuer Partner vom Anglerboard, boote-magazin.de



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2003)

Die Zeitschrift BOOTE ist Europas größte Motorboot-Zeitschrift und auch Ihr Internet-Auftritt www.boote-magazin.de ist im Netz die führende Seite rund um Motorboote. 
Daher freuen wir uns, Boote als neuen Partner von "Anglerboard.de/Anglerpraxis.de" vorstellen zu dürfen. 

"Boote-online" als "Marktführer" in Sachen Bootssport im Netz und "Anglerboard.de/Anglerpraxis.de" als wohl populärste Seite für Angler werden zukünftig ihren Besuchern und Mitgliedern durch diese Kooperation eine weitere einfache Möglichkeit bieten, sich über das "Fachgebiet" der jeweils anderen Seite zu informieren. 

Sowohl für die "bootsfahrenden Angler" wie auch für die "angelnden Bootsfahrer" ergeben sich damit viele neue Möglichkeiten, sich zu informieren und mit Gleichgesinnten zu diskutieren. 

Wir begrüßen Mitarbeiter, Mitglieder und Besucher von "Boote-Online" herzlich bei Ihren Besuchen auf "Anglerboard.de/Anglerpraxis.de" 

Und wir freuen uns, den Mitgliedern und Besuchern von Anglerboard.de/Anglerpraxis.de durch diese Kooperation die Möglichkeit zur fachkundigen Beratung bei allen Fragen rund um Boote und Motoren, sowie alle daraus resultierenden Fragen, bieten zu können. 

Hier kommt Ihr direkt ins Boote - MAgazin, Forum "Fishing"


----------



## Klausi (3. April 2003)

Tolle sache#6 #6


----------



## Andreas Michael (3. April 2003)

Klasse endlich mal einen den man mit einbeziehen kann


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. April 2003)

Einfach Spitze.#6


----------

